# Launch Control



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

I see some GTRS for sale that say 0 launches. 

What is the difference in time between 0-60 and quarter mile with and without launch?

Is it general consensus that launch control damages the car so much that people are reluctant to use it?


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Hazzeding a guess id say a good half a second over the quarter of a mile.
I for one have never used it,big strain on the car and I don't think iv ever given mine any boost in 1 st anyhow,2nd gear it just flies instantly.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally I've found that if you have a good strong stock car then sometimes launching it will give you worst 0-60 because the rear wheels will light up and spin causing two issues, one losing time through spin and secondly may kick the traction in and may pull the power back. I found the my 17 cars to be very good as totally stock, they seem to put the power down much better without launch.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

Very interesting about the model year 17 cars.


----------



## turboDean (Sep 29, 2018)

I timed mine with draggy and it was 3.11 with launch and about 3.4 without..
Spun quite a lot, tyres weren't great, ive since fitted a set of Cup 2s which seem to grip much better, so need to try it again, car has also had a map tweek since so making slightly more power and torque.


----------



## dooke2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

AdrianB said:


> I see some GTRS for sale that say 0 launches.
> 
> What is the difference in time between 0-60 and quarter mile with and without launch?
> 
> Is it general consensus that launch control damages the car so much that people are reluctant to use it?



They put that in to appear the owners of the car have looked after the car, possibly true. My car has never been launched also. The car remembers this in it's memory.

It is all down to conditions, you can set how the car launches, revs hold steady as set, then dumps the power. So once set for conditions the car should repeat virtually identical timed runs.

I think it's just that it is so brutal it must be doing harm to the car. Chris Harris quoted " it rearanges your organs".

Maybe someone here has done countless launches with no trouble and can comment.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've never launched mine either. It puts the willies up me anyway when I floor it, without making it worse or better (depending on your point of view) !


----------



## Henley (Oct 27, 2018)

I've used launch crontrol a number of times mainly to show friends ect what it can do, never had any issue car is tuned on ecutek so launch rpm can be adjusted. 
Even with a set of semi slicks it grips and pull like a mother**** 2015 car.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I first launched in my MY11 car (on the way to Silverstone for a GP) and a couple of times thereafter. I launched my MY14 just the once but haven't bothered with my MY15.
Biggest problem is finding suitable road both in terms of layout and lack of traffic.
Then you have to make sure your passenger has got their head against the headrest!
And lastly, remember to keep it in Auto as otherwise it hits the rev limiter so fast in 1st that it spoils the launch (Its not just me, James May had the same problem on the Top Gear YouTube clip (never broadcast))


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

TurboDean thanks for the numbers. Seriously quick with or without launch then really.


----------



## dooke2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

Henley said:


> I've used launch crontrol a number of times mainly to show friends ect what it can do, never had any issue car is tuned on ecutek so launch rpm can be adjusted.
> Even with a set of semi slicks it grips and pull like a mother**** 2015 car.


I think it is just a feeling that it could be damaging. The clutches have to take the power and kenetic energy of the engine's revolving mass. If the car has been modded, the extra power, but we all know the GTR's are strong.

My thought's are it would only be marginal extra wear in some occasions. When the launch takes place all will be ok if tyres spin slightly, they will always give slightly anyway. Most extra wear will be on the tyres. 

Has anyone broken or damaged their GTR due to launching?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

When you get the launch right even on a non prepped surface on a 1/4 mile the difference can be a lot average 60fts I see even at pod etc are 1.8-2 secs a correctly launched car on 888 can be 1.5/6 now 1/10in the 60ft is 2/10 of the ET, do the math, a car that goes 11 dead with a 1.8 60ft will go 10.5/6 with a good launch and 60ft. Most people try to launch WAY to high rpm, mine launching at 2700rpm and 0.5 bar boost does like 1.39 60ft







The key to a fast time in a low power car is the 60ft as seen from the gtr next to mine! One launched one didnt !!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

There are two ways to use launch control, one with traction on and one with it off, the one with traction off what gets stored on the cars black box and can be easily checked using the ecuteck cable or dongle kit. To launch without it being logged leave the traction in R mode up. So - - R--C--R and then foot on the brake pedal, gas down (max 4 seconds of holding) and then let brake go and hold on for dear life. I don't recommend that you do this willy nilly on any given occasion but once in a blueish moon won't hurt unless you got a high mileage abused car then its risky


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

Takamo said:


> There are two ways to use launch control, one with traction on and one with it off, the one with traction off what gets stored on the cars black box and can be easily checked using the ecuteck cable or dongle kit. To launch without it being logged leave the traction in R mode up. So - - R--C--R and then foot on the brake pedal, gas down (max 4 seconds of holding) and then let brake go and hold on for dear life. I don't recommend that you do this willy nilly on any given occasion but once in a blueish moon won't hurt unless you got a high mileage abused car then its risky


I didn’t know if you left traction in R mode it didn’t log the launch, good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Ecutec has a seperate traction control for launch, you can dial it in with TC off so it gets the tiniest amount of wheelslip, once set up its awesome.


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

I thought the launch control underwent a big revision from the early cars. I have seen the vids of the early cars, press ones being launched and you can see the car tramping and really putting load on the transmission. After the revision the launch looks a lot better , smooth .


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

UKPAISLEY said:


> I thought the launch control underwent a big revision from the early cars. I have seen the vids of the early cars, press ones being launched and you can see the car tramping and really putting load on the transmission. After the revision the launch looks a lot better , smooth .


The big revision on later cars was it was removed unless you put a trans map in it , the reason you see that on early cars is simply user error, by default the rpms are at around 4200 far too high a massive wheelspin, same as if you launch it in R mode but then the tc is so restrictive the cars slower than being floored with no launch so sometimes maybe someone had common sense and dialled the rpm down with it in R mode so it hooked up, the launch in my video is 2700rpm on ET Street R drag radials.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I've had cba, dba and eba's (stock) and they all do exactly the same on launch. They hold the revs the same, im not sure what your referring to being different dude, i found that the eba cars being harsher ion launch if anything because of the slight power increase.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Late DBA (MY14 on) and EBA do not launch with TC off, the option is not there, its easier to set up a car with no tc as a slight amount of wheelslip is what your after, with TC in R so later cars can launch its too easy to activate tc and it starts being far too intrusive, by far with ecutek the best least damaging way to launch it TC off and use the dedicated slip control for Launch.
Like I said 90% of people have no idea how to launch a car they activate LC which by default is over 4000rpm and wonder why it either sits and spins or tramps (TC off) or kangaroos down the road (TC in R) both like anything need setting up getting in a GTR and launching without setting different RPM etc is like deciding in going to learn to dive today and trying a swan dive off the 15m board as a first effort.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

As far as launches recorded im sure Dimitri knows a way to get rid of those from the memory


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Wow! I have launched MY11, MY14, and My15 (once) using the standard Nissan procedure. R -- R modes, Left foot on Brake, right foot on accelerator to floor, and then release brake. Momentary looks for grip and then it just goes (an RAF pilot friend of mine said it was the closest thing he'd exerienced to a jet fighter at take-off). The one and only time I had any form of "kangaroing" was when I'd forgotten to put in Auto and hit the rev-limiter in first. As far as I'm concerned it seems idiot-proof if you do what you're told.


----------



## dooke2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

I have enjoyed reading this subject. I will now have to give it a try.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just make sure you have a healthy bank balance or cc with a good limit should things go 🍐 shaped


----------

